# Recessive Yellow?



## BlizzardMice (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all, I was wondering if a RY fox mouse would be possible? Would the C dilution mess with the coloring of the RY at all?

I was also wondering if anyone has some good examples of a RY banded mouse? I'm thinking about starting to breed either satin (is this a fault in marked mice?) or just regular banded RYS. I have some very poor ones showing up in my RY lines but I'd really like to continue them because I think they're adorable.

Also does anyone have an example of a RY merle, or a merleXbrindle? I was debating breeding my black merle girl to either one of my RY boys or my Albino (Underneath he is brindle) boy.

Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The c genes habe a stronger effect of red pigment, so red or yellow is diluted the same as the tan belly would be, so a red/yellow Fox would be black eyed white.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As for satin on a marked mouse I guess it depends on your club, here in UK a satin marked mouse could not show under the marked section it would have to show under the satin section and should end up being judged against the typer pale self satins so I would guess it would habe to habe the markings spot on to do well.


----------



## BlizzardMice (Sep 3, 2013)

Alright thanks. I only have one Satin banded so I'll probably just breed it out. Would there still be a show category for it if I could get a phenotypic RY fox by using the pied gene?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the pied like fox would depend I guess on your club again, in uk fox is only recognised in black, blue, choc and lilac so any other colour fox here would be unstandardized. 
Also with the pied id imagin you would be hard pressed to get it to where it would look the same as fox enough to show as one consitantly. like with broken mice (same gene as pied) ive been told a lot of breeding them is luck and that you can go ages without anything good enough to show.


----------

